# Relatively annoying things



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

I'm quite annoyed by people who say (claim) they 'don't eat breakfast'. It seems to be like the old 'I don't watch television/don't have a TV'. That is, something to say at parties to appear interesting and different.

I know someone like this who has said it for years, claiming 'I feel queasy if I eat it...' etc, but then one day he had to stay over in the guest bed because it was raining heavily and the last bus had gone. Morning arrives and when I was whipping up some eggs our esteemed guest is at the table, like it's a restaurant. It seems breakfast was required after all!

I suggest that all or most of the 'I can't eat breakfast' gang have other reasons: Unwillingness/inability to cook or devise a decent breakfast; preposterous jobs with long hours where they get up so early you can barely see never mind eat; bad habits of only smoking and drinking black coffee in the morning; sugar-laden options where avoidance is probably the best plan.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Not sure why this is annoys you, but for the record: I don't eat breakfast, at least not in the sense of an early morning meal. In a literal sense of "breaking a fast" everyone has breakfast. Years ago I adopted a routine of only eating within an 8 hour window. I go to bed around 9:00pm most nights, get up at 5:00 and have a couple of glasses of water with some lemon juice added. A cup of joe, but no food until around 10 ot 11 am. Then a late, light meal around 6 pm and then that's it. Then a 16 hour fast. For me it works great and I feel great.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> Not sure why this is annoys you


I thought I was quite comprehensive!

For sedentary or older people who aren't rotund they can probably get away with it. Not using up much stored energy. However it is often younger people or of working age, using up quite a lot of energy and with fast metabolisms. For these the cult of not eating breakfast is not a good thing.

'Fasting' is another modern life crankery. Of course it's not that fasting doesn't have a long history, though its modern iteration is a pointless lifestyle idea founded upon quack science.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

I don't comprehend your antipathy (regarding the non-breakfast), but I find it quite entertaining 

What is very annoying for me: people who always have to look at their smartphone on the street (either when walking - or worse: when cycling or driving)!


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Chat Noir said:


> I'm quite annoyed by people who say (claim) they 'don't eat breakfast'. It seems to be like the old 'I don't watch television/don't have a TV'. That is, something to say at parties to appear interesting and different.
> 
> I know someone like this who has said it for years, claiming 'I feel queasy if I eat it...' etc, but then one day he had to stay over in the guest bed because it was raining heavily and the last bus had gone. Morning arrives and when I was whipping up some eggs our esteemed guest is at the table, like it's a restaurant. It seems breakfast was required after all!
> 
> I suggest that all or most of the 'I can't eat breakfast' gang have other reasons: Unwillingness/inability to cook or devise a decent breakfast; preposterous jobs with long hours where they get up so early you can barely see never mind eat; bad habits of only smoking and drinking black coffee in the morning; sugar-laden options where avoidance is probably the best plan.



Was it not you who complained about the fireworks the other day...on New Year's Eve? Perhaps you suffer from some kind of social hypochondria.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

PeterKC said:


> Was it not you who complained about the fireworks the other day...on New Year's Eve? Perhaps you suffer from some kind of social hypochondria.


Not really. It was indeed me who (justly) complained about fireworks. The way people (including children) toss them around like they're confetti, and for months on end running up to new year, is not the work of people with a normal civilised brain.

I don't have social hypochondria, just a general antipathy toward stupid behaviour.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

verandai said:


> What is very annoying for me: people who always have to look at their smartphone on the street (either when walking - or worse: when cycling or driving)!


Annoying and also dangerous! The cyclist ones are worst, but the pedestrian ones are a close second. It's seems to be a sort of unwritten rule that pedestrian must stop to look at a phone right in the middle of the road or in everyone's path.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Relatively annoying things? People who, when shaking hands at the end of a meeting, move your hand towards the door. I was leaving anyway. That's why we're shaking hands for goodness sake! Aargh!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

... oh, and another thing. "Your meeting is at 14:00 UTC". UTC? My meeting isn't scheduled to the millisecond. I just need to know what timezone the time is in. What's wrong with "Your meeting is at 14:00 GMT"? Aargh!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

OK, I'm just being an irritable old nerd ... but ... having had my hearing restored to something like optimal, I really, really wish the producers CDs of solo piano music would routinely tell us the make of instrument. Some do (hooray!) but for most it can be quite distracting to be thinking "Surely that's not a Steinway? Too bright at the top??" And so on. 
Maybe I just need to get a life?


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Maybe I just need to get a life?


Absolutely not. They should definitely note the piano used. I want to know it is a Bösendorfer!


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Pat Fairlea said:


> OK, I'm just being an irritable old nerd ... but ... having had my hearing restored to something like optimal, I really, really wish the producers CDs of solo piano music would routinely tell us the make of instrument. Some do (hooray!) but for most it can be quite distracting to be thinking "Surely that's not a Steinway? Too bright at the top??" And so on.
> Maybe I just need to get a life?


Agreed as well – this would be useful to know! Both from my perspective as a pianist (that's my main instrument) and a listener.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I start my day with a Glucerna Shake. Lunch is simply sandwiches, and dinner is the main event in our house. 

When I need to lose weight we book ourselves on an ocean cruise. No kidding ... the last cruise we went on I lost 17 pounds! While at sea it's veggies and fruits for breakfast, then a hearty meal late afternoon. I am constantly going to the pool and of course there is that 1/2 mile roundtrip to the buffet, hamburger shack or pizza place on board.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

Chilham said:


> ... oh, and another thing. "Your meeting is at 14:00 UTC". UTC? My meeting isn't scheduled to the millisecond. I just need to know what timezone the time is in. What's wrong with "Your meeting is at 14:00 GMT"? Aargh!


I never say UTC, always Zulu.
Make DST history.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

I think it's great that people have the liberty to decide on their own eating patterns and to be able to buy and set off fireworks.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd pay a very considerable amount to be able to switch those experiences, perceived as unpleasant, with those I've had and would characterize with that word, in recent years. In fact, you could have all I owned, and a leg or an arm too ...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What irritates me is when people take pictures of their food and post it on social media. "We just arrived in Spain. Here is what I'm eating" (without saying what it is) or "My honey just made me this casserole." I can't share the experience with you, so why do I care that you're eating tuna casserole? And you've just flown 2,000 miles, and you think I'm interested in looking at a glass of alcohol? 

Of course, judging by the likes on those postings, I guess I'm the only bothered by that kind of thing.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

FrankE said:


> I think it's great that people have the liberty to decide on their own eating patterns and to be able to buy and set off fireworks.


Those two are not quite identical though. Eating patterns are mostly private unless someone advertises them, then they are in the public domain and fair game. Throwing fireworks about is a public nuisance and a danger to wildlife and pets.

I don't go in for anti-social behavioural problems hiding behind false notions of 'freedom' and liberty.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I think the government should mandate that everyone eat breakfast at 8:00 AM. Failure to comply should be punishable by jail time.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I think the government should mandate that everyone eat breakfast at 8:00 AM. Failure to comply should be punishable by jail time.


Marvellous idea. And force-feeding of eggs & bacon, croissants and coffee through a funnel. Especially for people who smoke, those who have unproductive office jobs or work as software "engineers".


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Chat Noir said:


> Marvellous idea. And force-feeding of eggs & bacon, croissants and coffee through a funnel. Especially for people who smoke, those who have unproductive office jobs or work as software "engineers".


Hey, don't bash software engineers (or developers). They made this forum possible.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Hey, don't bash software engineers (or developers). They made this forum possible.


Partially. Like architects make schools 'possible', but the teachers, pupils, concierges and people who develop learning do a bit of work as well.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Interesting, I usually have breakfast around 8 (if not slightly before that)…


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

composingmusic said:


> Interesting, I usually have breakfast around 8 (if not slightly before that)…


No jail for you.


----------

